# Pet gate



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I am just wondering if anybody here uses a pet gate. I would think it is more suitable for a dog as cats will probably easily jump over it. Weather had been hot and humid lately, I am trying to find something to block the door way instead of closing the door. Any ideas?


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

I've used a baby gate.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

If you're looking for a barrier for a cat, stack two baby gates in the door way.

(sorry for the 2 separate posts, got distracted and posted the other before adding the last bit....and didn't get back to it before the 5min time limit ran out)


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I think it depends on the cat. Zephyr and Maisie would just jump a gate like it wasn't even there, but it might be useful for a more sedentary kitty.

Another possibility would be a screen door, if those are available where you live. (When I lived in Northern Canada screen doors were not something people used at all, so I know they can't be found everywhere.)


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

MissChloe: you stack 2 gates, would the top gate be able to support the entire weight, cos I know they are heavy and how do you enter? You would have to open the top and bottom to enter? or you just open the bottom and bend to enter?

Blakeney Green: I googled, don't seem to be able to find screen door. I found something like this one https://www.buymagicmesh.com/, I can always order from the states, but then I realised later, from the video, the dog was able to pass through, so won't work or probably not suitable at all.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I found this extra tall baby gate Dreambaby - Extra Tall Swing Closed Security Gate (F190)

Wonder if it is tall enough. ET does jump, but so far, its just jumping onto my desktop which is approx 76cm. Jumping over a gate is probably a different story?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

My cats would jump right on top that baby gate and then down the other side with no problem. Most cats are likely nimble enough to get over that easily if they want to.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Would you be able to install a screen or storm door in the entryway? If it's possible but just not widely available, maybe you could find someone to make one for you? 
Something like this?
http://www.hometips.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/storm_screen_door_diagram.gif


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

snowy said:


> Blakeney Green: I googled, don't seem to be able to find screen door. I found something like this one https://www.buymagicmesh.com/, I can always order from the states, but then I realised later, from the video, the dog was able to pass through, so won't work or probably not suitable at all.


A screen door is something people in the United States use on their outside door to let in air without leaving it totally open.

They aren't really something you can order easily because of the nature of them, so if you don't have them in your part of the world, it'll be a no go. Like I said, they didn't have them where I lived in Canada either.

It was just a thought.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Try searching "security door" instead of "screen door." We have something similar to this:

CRL Columbia Belvedere Black 36" x 80" Security Door - Belvedere Security Doors - Buy CRL Columbia Belvedere Black 36" x 80" Security Door Best Prices

It was already installed when we bought the house so I don't know where it originally came from or what it cost. It's basically a screen door, but made of metal instead of fabric. In 4 years and nearly 80 cats (I foster), I've never had an escape. 


ETA: I've used baby gates to keep all my foster kittens in the kitchen away from my permanent kitties when they first start exploring. I've never had a kitten NOT figure out how to get over it before they were 8 weeks old (they climb them). Baby gates are pretty much useless for cats.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks all for input. Look like a pet/baby gate is not a good idea for a cat, just thought I could find a quick and easy solution. Might have to find someone to do up a gate/door instead. Had spoken to a door specialist, they don't tailor make door with screens, will have to look for someone who does.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I use two baby gates stacked one on top of another. In other cases I've used a baby gate with cardboard on top. If you can find the kind that use pressure to stay in place they are relatively easy to take down. Two stacked is over 6' tall and unless kitty is a climber it will work. I've found that in 20 years, (can't speak for kittens - I don't do kittens) an older cat won't try and climb them stacked - maybe just coincidence. 

I love the idea of a screen door insert! I have several in my garage from the storm doors and have never thought of propping them in place!! Thanks for the idea! In the US you can get screened doors in any of the home improvement stores. They are not expensive if you buy the basic door with a wooden frame. This one is from Lowes and costs $22.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Blakeney Green said:


> . (When I lived in Northern Canada screen doors were not something people used at all, so I know they can't be found everywhere.)


Lol I'm surprised! With all the Mosquitos we get here (and blackflies in other parts of Canada) if you don't have a screen door you're likely to get eaten alive  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Marcia: ya, I thought the screen door is a good idea too, if only I am also good at carpentry work, then I can DIY. Just wondering, if I were to stack 2 gate, I would have to either bend to get in through the bottom gate or fix the top gate the other way round with the opening facing down, open both bottom and top gate to pass through. How do you solve that? any pict to show? Thanks.

I have been cracking my head. A gate at the bottom and then do up a fabric screen and fasten onto the top of the gate with either a velcro or magnetic tape to make entrance easier. Not sure if that will work.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

If you don't mind a little macgyver-ing, you can prevent a cat from jumping up and over a gate by putting an "awning" shaped like / on the top. Just make sure the gate's high enough and the awning's long enough that they can't see the top of it and clear the whole distance in a single leap.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Umm...I can't do up an awning and moreover I think it will probably hinder human entrance. Another thought would be to use a wooden venetian blind on top of the gate and as usual fasten to the gate with a magnetic tape, that i can easily buy, I just need to drill 2 holes to hang. 

Just toying with every idea then have to work out cost.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Lol I'm surprised! With all the Mosquitos we get here (and blackflies in other parts of Canada) if you don't have a screen door you're likely to get eaten alive


Haha! Maybe if it was as warm as BC. 

In Newfoundland there just isn't that much time per year you'd want the door open.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

How do you keep the sharks out without a screen door? :wiggle


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blakeney Green said:


> Another possibility would be a screen door, if those are available where you live. (When I lived in Northern Canada screen doors were not something people used at all, so I know they can't be found everywhere.)


I've never heard of people that don't use a screen door if they own a home. I would expect everywhere would carry them at hardware stores. This is completely a foreign concept to me... were you really _really_ north to the point that you didn't need your doors open in the summer since it was still cold?

I'd go with a screen door. If possible get one with pet mesh, because the standard screen door is not all that helpful against cat claws.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Carmel said:


> This is completely a foreign concept to me... were you really _really_ north to the point that you didn't need your doors open in the summer since it was still cold?


Yeah. If you ever go to St. John's, NL - notice that none of the houses have screen doors. 

It's not so much that it's always cold (it isn't,) as there just isn't enough good weather to make it something people care about having.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, I see. St. John's, huh? I just looked up its weather and it gets only a few more rainy days than Vancouver (but _not_ more rain... we seem to be masters of rainfall, when it rains it pours ). The daily temperature in July/August is around 15 degrees, so that is a little cooler than here which says our average is 18. Our average highs get into the 20's as well vs 19 degrees there. I still don't see why there aren't screen doors... today we had the doors open, even... it wasn't hot or anything (phone says it was 11 degrees) but it was nice to get some fresh air.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

snowy said:


> Marcia: ya, I thought the screen door is a good idea too, if only I am also good at carpentry work, then I can DIY. Just wondering, if I were to stack 2 gate, I would have to either bend to get in through the bottom gate or fix the top gate the other way round with the opening facing down, open both bottom and top gate to pass through. How do you solve that? any pict to show? Thanks.
> 
> I have been cracking my head. A gate at the bottom and then do up a fabric screen and fasten onto the top of the gate with either a velcro or magnetic tape to make entrance easier. Not sure if that will work.


If the screened door is a bit narrower than the door opening you could attach eye bolts to the frame then hooks to the door and hang the door that say. 2 or 3 on each side would do it. Then just lift the door off the hooks to enter. If you are renting, then I would not deface the frame.

My baby gates are thrift store finds so they don't match. The one on the right uses friction. I have one on the left that I just place in the door frame and the one on the right I place on top. I just remove the top one and step over the bottom one to get in and out. Two of these would work well. I don't have kittens and usually the cats I adopt are past their climbing days so it works well for me.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh..thanks Marcia, I get it.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi snowy,
Over here in the UK we don't do screen doors either.
I was thinking, you say you are a bit handy with DIY, well...
if you measured your opening HxW, and get four pieces of say, wood trim (that goes on baseboards or ceilings or around windows, etc) or even wood dowel rods, if you can get them long enough.
Make sure the wood is pine it's cheap, soft and very easy to work with.
Get some mesh a little bigger than opening
Screw four pieces of pine together like a door frame, attach mesh to make the screen. Staple gun would be good to use here, or glue.
Then, you know those cool sticky things they advertise for hanging pictures on the walls without nails? Command Picture Hanging Strips, 4-Small, 8-Medium - Amazon.com
Make sure you get the velcro ones and then you just remove and put back at will. The whole thing should be light enough for that and even if you want to open it like a door, it should be possible.
The whole project shouldn't take more than an hour to build.

I hope I expressed myself well enough for you to get what I'm trying to say lol
Good luck


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha...catface, I have thought of that too and I have the Command velcro too, but the only problem is, I don't even know where I can find wood trim, or even pvc trim, that is why I just drop the idea entirely. Maybe I should just go visit the hardware shop where I got my pvc piping for doing up the fishtank piping.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

PCV piping will work, if you get it at the right lengths, just superglue together (the glue melts the PVC a little
or shower curtain rods or "cafe curtain" style rods or a wooden curtain rod, just as long as it's light


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohh...haven't thought of using pvc pipe to do up a frame. That's why its always good to ask, I just picked up many ideas from this forum. Thanks.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought before I find a permanent solution, I'll just temporarily leave the door ajar with a door cushion to prevent door slamming accident. I left a 4" gap, smaller than ET's head and OMG, ET managed to squeeze through, lol. If that is the case, he will be able to squeeze through a baby gate too which means I will need to mesh up the gate as well if I decide to use it cos I can't find the type Marcia is using.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

snowy said:


> Haha...catface, I have thought of that too and I have the Command velcro too, but the only problem is, *I don't even know where I can find wood trim, or even pvc trim*, that is why I just drop the idea entirely. Maybe I should just go visit the hardware shop where I got my pvc piping for doing up the fishtank piping.


Home Depot or Lowes would have everything you need. Take a sketch of what you'd like to do and they will help you gather the supplies. I do this all the time and they are quite helpful and resourceful! The lumber yard there will even cut the wood to size. All this supposes that you own the basic tools though. Good luck!


----------

